# Mon Mac fait un fort bruit de ventilateur...?



## Anik7 (1 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon Mac OS x 10.6 fait un bruit de ventilateur depuis 4 jours. C'est assez fort, ça m'inquiète. 
Ça m'empêche surtout de travailler, étant musicienne. Je vous lance ici un appel au secours...
Il fait trop humide? Trop chaud? Il est sur le point de me lâcher? Que dois-je faire...?
Merci!


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

Slt

dans quelles conditions ton MAC chauffe?
t°C ext.?
programmes ouverts?


serait il possible de voir un "screen" du moniteur d'activité de ton MAC?

(pour cela ouvre le programme "moniteur d'activité" présent dans utilitaire
puis (cmd+shift+3) pour avoir le screen du monituer puis hop il suffit de le mettre en ligne sur le fofo...


----------



## ntx (1 Juin 2012)

Il y a sûrement une surchauffe de la machine et la cause la plus commune est : la poussière. Un bon nettoyage s'impose peut être. 

Continuer à l'utiliser dans ces conditions anormales n'est certainement pas une bonne idée


----------



## blanco34070 (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de m'insérer dans le sujet car j'ai le même problème. J'ai acheté récemment un MBP 13' de avril 2011 (Core I5 2,3Ghz; 4go, 320 go de dd et je suis sous lion), il marchait parfaitement bien jusqu'à présent et en le démarrant ce matin j'ai entendu un bruit de ventilateur. En regardant dans moniteur d'activité, je remarque que le système utilise environ 80% de ressource CPU alors que je n'utilise aucun programme. Ci-dessous la copie d'écran.

En vous remerciant pour vos réponses.


----------



## SGP (4 Juin 2012)

Anik7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon Mac OS x 10.6 fait un bruit de ventilateur depuis 4 jours. C'est assez fort, ça m'inquiète.
> Ça m'empêche surtout de travailler, étant musicienne. Je vous lance ici un appel au secours...
> Il fait trop humide? Trop chaud? Il est sur le point de me lâcher? Que dois-je faire...?
> Merci!



Quel est la config de ton mac? Power Pc dual 2,3ghz?. Si c'est le cas, il semblerait que cette série ont tous eu le même problème.. à ramener chez un réparateur


----------



## McLain (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai visiblement le même type de problème ! Je suis architecte et travail sur un MacBook Pro 17" de la toute première génération Unibody (2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo). 

Ces temps, je n'utilise aucun programme de dessin ou de traitement d'image, mais que du texte et de l'internet. Après une minute seulement, j'entends les ventilateurs tourner à plein régime...

Je vous transmets une capture d'écran du moniteur d'activité. 

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (14 Août 2012)

@SGP Ce n'est pas un Power PC, sinon elle ne serait pas sous 10.6...


----------



## poa45 (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
mon problème est le même, au bout de 10min d'utilisation mon mac os 10 chauffe énormément et commence a faire beaucoup de bruit ! j'ai télechargé 'Temperature Monitor' et il m'affiche 48°C, est-ce normal ? J'ai peur qu'il me plante car il n'est vraiment pas vieux, je l'ai depuis 2 ans et demi seulement. Voilà j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider ! Merci d'avance


----------



## sdavid (19 Août 2012)

Slt j'ai acheté un MB air il y a 2 mois et le bruit du ventillo "je suppose" est assez fort ! 
le PC est pourtant posé sur une tablette d'aération...
casi pas d'appli dessu.. j'ai vu qu'il fallai supprimé dans l'apercu des programmes qui tourne...
pas de risque de faire une betise si je supprime qq chose qu'il fo pas ??
merci pour vos réponses a bientôt 
David


----------



## macJimmy (16 Juin 2013)

J'avais le même problème sur mon MBP dès que je lançais paralells desktop. En fait c'était adobe qui poussait mon mac dans ces retranchement (ventilo à fond et surchauffe). Après une bonne désinstall d'adobe reader, air et tout autre dans ce genre, problème résolu. Un redémarrage de windows dans parallels et tout est OK.


----------



## alikaas (17 Juin 2013)

J'ai un problème avec mon mac, j'ai réinstaller mountain lion et j'ai installer smcfan control mais dés lors que j'allume smcfancontrol il me fait tourner mes ventilo a 4000rpm et je peut pas aller en dessous  ?


----------



## jipeca (17 Juin 2013)

En fait comme présumé plus haut, probablement un prolème de poussières...

Sinon, pour gérer les problèmes de ventilo, il y a 

HDD Fan Control... qui fait varier la vitesse de rotation en fonction de la t° mais en + fiable que ce que le mac peut faire... se place dans les préférences systeme. C'est ce que j'utilise et mes problèmes on disparu comme par enchantement. J'ai défini une vitesse min de 1500t , la vitesse commence a s'élever a partir de 33° et est au max en atteignant 43°...

Macs Fan Control... Un peu la même chose.

et Phoebetria... (libre) Un peu moins convivial.

Attention, il peut arriver (C'est fréquent) que la T° du mac commence a s'élever anormalement lorsque celui ci nécessite une reconstruction des volumes par exemple. Ce qui peut se vérifier au moyen de ONYX...


----------



## Aziraphale (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
j'ai le même soucis
j'ai donc regardé le moniteur d'activité.
le logiciel MAIL affiche 200 dans la colonne %processeur 
ça me semble énorme et effectivement après avoir coupé MAIL, le ventilo s'arrête :mouais:
que faire ?


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2014)

Ne plus utiliser Mail.

Ou le reconfigurer... Si tu as un compte GMail, il est bien possible que ce soit la cause du problème.


----------



## marechal88 (3 Août 2014)

bjr jai le meme probleme avec mon macbook 10.6.8. quaud j'allume mon ordi, le bruit commence, si jappuie sur les bouttons  #T.Y.U#  le bruit change mais ne sarrete pas, je suis alle montrer a un reparateur, il m'a fait savoir que c'est le probleme de ventilateur, et jusqu'a present sa continue, jai besoin d'aide pour arreter se bruit. le processeur est 1.83GHz Intel Core Duo et la memoire es 1.25 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2014)

Problème de ventilateur, c-à-d ?

Ventilateur à changer ?
Ventilateur à dépoussiérer ?

Des tutos sont disponibles chez iFixit pour ouvrir la bête


----------



## marechal88 (12 Août 2014)

mon ami que veut dire tuto et puis comment on l'utilise


----------



## Sly54 (13 Août 2014)

marechal88 a dit:


> mon ami que veut dire tuto et puis comment on l'utilise



tuto = tutoriel.

Regarde sur iFixit.com


----------



## sofyy (24 Février 2017)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Slt
> 
> dans quelles conditions ton MAC chauffe?
> t°C ext.?
> ...



Merci pour ces conseils !


----------

